# weighstations near Fareham/hampshire?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all, 
tried searching the outer stratosphere :roll: but as usual all messed up,

so anyone know of either a public or one you pay at weighstation around portsmouth / fareham area with contact pnone number in case we have to book.

cheers all,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you can't find one that was, Bartholomews at Chichester have one, I used it last year.

google map link

edit - and you can just turn up, small fee.

btw did you use that layby last week? 8)


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

If you go to your local authority (Hampshire ??) web site and look under Trading Standards you should find the public weighbridges they're reponsible for (very bad grammar I know !)

Public weighbridges are free and if you get there when the VSA aren't then you can just drive on (I did mine on a Sunday morning) 

Harry


----------



## johnawhiskey (Jan 12, 2009)

Try the docks?


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

There is a commercial weigh bridge at Eastleigh that I have used a few times over the last 7 years. I am in work at the moment but can give you the contact details tonight if you want. I know how to get there but not sure of the road, think it's Chickenhall Lane. I just turn up and I have them weigh the front axle, both axles then the rear axle. Last year it was £6 if you wanted a certificate or free if you just needed the figures written on a piece of paper.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers all :wink: 

The chickebhall lane one would be the metal galavanising place near to Youngs transport I think? delivered there but never new they had a weigh bridge or is it the unit at the End see those horrible Earth moving lorries their " Hansons">

ref Bognor mike-
Layby full but used the "curch car park" opposite the village hall at "Weston on thge green" do a search for village hall on google to find a street view . very quite and safe but only room for vans no larger than 7.5mts inc cycle racks by entrance to church by the bench.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tramp said:


> ref Bognor mike-
> Layby full but used the "curch car park" opposite the village hall at "Weston on thge green" do a search for village hall on google to find a street view . very quite and safe but only room for vans no larger than 7.5mts inc cycle racks by entrance to church by the bench.


thanks T. useful for future stops. Didn't know how many trucks might be in that layby :roll:


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I used this company at Segensworth West.
http://www.solentbodybuilders.co.uk/contact.html

They were very helpful and cost me £36-70 in October 2009
Philip


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Bethune said:


> I used this company at Segensworth West.
> http://www.solentbodybuilders.co.uk/contact.html
> 
> They were very helpful and cost me £36-70 in October 2009
> Philip


I would repeat - Public Weighbridges are FREE. !!!

Harry


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

TRAMP 
The company at Tower Industrial Estate, Chickenhall Lane, Eastleigh is Foster Yeoman Limited and while there are large lorries going back and fore, they have never been a problem to me. Telephone: 023 8065 1709 and postcode: SO5 5RP. 
Hope this helps?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Tramp
Try Kendals wharf on Eastern road or the one behindthe night club next to Fareham railway station.

We use the one behind the station, its free and you can write the figure down from inside the cab.

If you want a full weight check (ie each wheel then these wont be of help.

Were in Peel Common how about you?

Andy


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cheers Andy, 
never new there was a weighbridge behind the station will have to pop down on the M/bike for a look see  ,

At present we are based in Sarisbury green/Warsash.

does your van have a gas strut in the garage door? side opening?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Hope the weigh bridge meets your needs. Our garage has side opening doors with a small gas strut at the top. The doors open forward (ie hinge at the front) Do you have a problem with yours?

Andy


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi Andy,
no no problem with door, we only have one [at the moment] which also opens forward BUT the Delfin model never had a gas strut even the 821g 8) , saw some at peterborough and thought that waould be a good conversion.

Another member has just given me dimmensions of the strut so will go from there, the site at Fareham will be fine .

our van has the Renault at 3500kg plated but may go upto the 3900kg plate for the extra capacity [payload then 760kg :lol: :lol: :lol: ]


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Coulstock, they aren't in Surrey!


----------

